# Rolex In Tenerife



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Just got back from 2 weeks in Tenerife,

(we don't do the Blackpool with sun bit), we poped our heads around to the two Rolex dealers in Los Cristianos and Las Americas, just to see what was in, well no waiting list there then,

Between them they had...

1 Seadweller

1 Submariner

4 GMT II's (various bezels)

1 Explorer

1 Explorer black dial

1 Explorer white dial

3 White gold Daytona

and then the usual assortment of othere models.

So apart from the SS Daytona, take ya pick.

Was tempted by a Black bezel GMT II, but alas circumstances prevented.

And talk about all the other top makes, take ya pick, you name them they had them, and not just one or two models, I counted 15 Audemars Piguet in one place alone, and that was one of the smallest displays.

So save ya pennies and go grab a few.

Jim


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds interesting, question is did you part with any cash


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have often wondered whether the waiting list for Rolex is a myth, in my nearest shopping mall in Croydon (hardly a glamorous location!) thre are two jewellers with plenty of Rolex.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

JoT said:


> I have often wondered whether the waiting list for Rolex is a myth, in my nearest shopping mall in Croydon (hardly a glamorous location!) thre are two jewellers with plenty of Rolex.


IMHO i think Rolex are a myth,its amazing what the watch industries largest advertising budget has acheived.









Hope you are well John,flipping anything?









Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Hope you are well John,flipping anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thank you Martin









Flippin' ? I have a Glycine SST06 and a Breitling M1 incoming .... you used to own the one I have lined up to flip


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

JoT said:


> I have often wondered whether the waiting list for Rolex is a myth, in my nearest shopping mall in Croydon (hardly a glamorous location!) thre are two jewellers with plenty of Rolex.


I know - my daughter is in charge of the watch section in Lyons.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jimfs1 said:


> Just got back from 2 weeks in Tenerife,
> 
> (we don't do the Blackpool with sun bit), we poped our heads around to the two Rolex dealers in Los Cristianos and Las Americas, just to see what was in, well no waiting list there then,
> 
> ...


I have a place in Fuerteventura, the Canarian island which has tax free status. Apart from the more obvious fakes in the tourist areas, there are jewellers and dealers in Puerto Rosario, the capital, and in Corralejo who are able to sell genuine Swiss watches without charging VAT or local taxes. But still haggle politely.

The idea of buying a new Rolex has always been so far out of my budget that I've never registered their prices, but will do when I'm out there again in October. When all the kids have gone back to school and it's a bit quieter for an old man who just wants a spot of fishing...

regards


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> I have often wondered whether the waiting list for Rolex is a myth, in my nearest shopping mall in Croydon (hardly a glamorous location!) thre are two jewellers with plenty of Rolex.


When was the last time you saw a Submariner Date, though?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have often wondered whether the waiting list for Rolex is a myth, in my nearest shopping mall in Croydon (hardly a glamorous location!) thre are two jewellers with plenty of Rolex.
> ...


Lat time I was there they had Subs and a Seadweller ... never noticed if the Sub had a date though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> Seamaster73 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


They all look the same to me too


----------

